

Don’t Touch That Dial Low-Power Radio Is About to Make FM Hot Again - dpearson
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/02/the-reprise-of-radio/

======
gapanalysis
Would be nice to have more "pure play" music stations, less talk radio and
(please) more choices for commuter time slots than the banal "morning show"
blather.

